# Progress?



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

Posted a swing vid a month or so ago, hip slide and early extension were the main comments.

Any progress? Certainly is in terms of quality of strike, consistency and I think it looks better, still working on keeping more weight on the left side, but its work in progress!.... please comment, even if you think you are not qualified to do so!


January - http://youtu.be/s4lnvY8dpoI?list=UUpHDdJ0Y0jU1HB6F-njlEAg

Now (apologies for the stupid line, the system picked up something odd)- [video=youtube_share;nhf1cpubtMg]http://youtu.be/nhf1cpubtMg[/video]

Stills:


----------



## One Planer (Feb 18, 2015)

Could be the camera angle but your hips seem to sway off the ball in the back swing.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Could be the camera angle but your hips seem to sway off the ball in the back swing.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right, but a hell of lot less than they used to, i will take the camera angle and say its all rotation, however i dont think it is!! LOL


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks nice. 
Forgive me for going off topic, but what shafts are in those irons? There appears to be an awful lot of shaft flex on the downswing. 

Disclaimer - I know sweet FA about whether the shaft flex is important or not.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I think you are right, but a hell of lot less than they used to, i will take the camera angle and say its all rotation, however i dont think it is!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Address:







At the top:







There doesn't look like a lot of rotation but I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Looks nice. 
Forgive me for going off topic, but what shafts are in those irons? There appears to be an awful lot of shaft flex on the downswing. 

Disclaimer - I know sweet FA about whether the shaft flex is important or not.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that you are seeing a feature of using a high speed camera rather than some odd flexing.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you have any back problems?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Posted a swing vid a month or so ago, hip slide and early extension were the main comments.

Any progress? Certainly is in terms of quality of strike, consistency and I think it looks better, still working on keeping more weight on the left side, but its work in progress!.... please comment, even if you think you are not qualified to do so!


January - http://youtu.be/s4lnvY8dpoI?list=UUpHDdJ0Y0jU1HB6F-njlEAg

Now (apologies for the stupid line, the system picked up something odd)- [video=youtube_share;nhf1cpubtMg]http://youtu.be/nhf1cpubtMg[/video]

Stills:

View attachment 14032

Click to expand...


Looks to be a fair move off the ball in the BS. Its the area I am working on too. 
When I swing more centered it doesn't feel like I will generate any power. But the ball is going further with a better flight.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

Gareth said:



			There doesn't look like a lot of rotation but I'm happy to be corrected.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, quite blatant when you see it like that! work to be done still!!



bluewolf said:



			Forgive me for going off topic, but what shafts are in those irons? There appears to be an awful lot of shaft flex on the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

KBS Tour Stiff, but as paddy mentioned, its a trick of the camera. Term used is rolling shutter effect, thats why pro's like Bob will have a high speed camera.



bobmac said:



			Do you have any back problems?
		
Click to expand...

No? please elaborate! and suggest anything to help!



And thanks all!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No? please elaborate! and suggest anything to help!
		
Click to expand...

If you freeze the video just beyond impact, you will see your head is still above where the ball was and your weight is moving onto the outside of your left foot. This used to be called 'the reverse C'.
This puts a lot of strain on the back.
It probably stems from the hips sliding backwards on the backswing.
If you are trying to stay centred more on the backswing, try and do the same on the followthrough and keep the weight on the inside of your front foot. And to protect the back, dont be scared to let the head come up after impact


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

bobmac said:



			If you freeze the video just beyond impact, you will see your head is still above where the ball was and your weight is moving onto the outside of your left foot. This used to be called 'the reverse C'.
This puts a lot of strain on the back.
It probably stems from the hips sliding backwards on the backswing.
If you are trying to stay centred more on the backswing, try and do the same on the followthrough and keep the weight on the inside of your front foot. And to protect the back, dont be scared to let the head come up after impact
		
Click to expand...

OK thanks Bob! any suggested drills or ways to help promote this?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2015)

Place a chair next to your left foot as in the video and turn inside it without your left hip hitting it

[video=youtube;CplahOxJmsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CplahOxJmsA&index=23&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]

If you're really good, you can place another one next to your right foot forming a 'gate' you can turn inside.
If you are on grass, you can use a tour stick or an old shaft stuck in the ground


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Place a chair next to your left foot as in the video and turn inside it without your left hip hitting it

[video=youtube;CplahOxJmsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CplahOxJmsA&index=23&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]

If you're really good, you can place another one next to your right foot forming a 'gate' you can turn inside.
If you are on grass, you can use a tour stick or an old shaft stuck in the ground
		
Click to expand...


Awesome, Thank you bob!


----------



## john0 (Feb 18, 2015)

You just might look a bit of a wally taking a plastic chair down the range with you


----------



## the_coach (Feb 18, 2015)

the issues you have with inconsistent striking will stem from the lower body lateral right movement off the ball. this lateral move away means there's a reflex to big lateral slide to target in the down swing. have to then swing too much down under they try to swing up, bit of a flip through impact, so that big curvature of the spine.

the lateral away & then slide to target will mean where the 'low point' in your swings moves left to right, then right to left, real difficult thing to time & move the amount you need to to compensate for the club head to arrive back at the ball in good shape. sometimes it will but many times it won't. will be why good form isn't a ways more consistent & comes & goes some.

the lower body movement is predominantly a rotary one, (as the upper body's is) not lateral. so the lower body has to turn into the right hip socket with the weight transfer being rotary, weight turning into the inside of the right foot.
weight 'shift' isn't lateral as that means the weight gets onto to outside of the right foot. instead of shift think turn.
right hip is turned into, so the right butt is actually moving towards target in the back swing not away from it in a sway/slide. if you had a note case (wallet) in your back right pocket in the backswing it would move/turn towards target, not aways from it.

if the range has chairs .... many do, one up close to the right leg/right hip is a great ways to see that you have to turn inside it, not push it away.

if not & you can take a stand bag in. place the bag just back of you a ways so the head cover of driver/3 metal is just touching the right hip then you can turn inside that. 

{2 chairs as said forms a great gate, turn inside the back one without touching it, then just put weight on left side swing down & clear & turn against the left one.}

no chairs, no bag allowed. upturn a basket & put an alignment rod through, on an angle so the rod tip is by the right hip & you can turn inside it.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 18, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;AlvAY218b5Q]http://youtu.be/AlvAY218b5Q[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 18, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;MFkkL_vMogs]http://youtu.be/MFkkL_vMogs[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 18, 2015)

realize you won't have a swivel chair at the range, but vid shows better how the hip turn moves the right butt towards target not aways from it.

[video=youtube_share;a04KqBTZXrU]http://youtu.be/a04KqBTZXrU[/video]


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

thank you the coach!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

Small update, managed i think to reduce or even stop the slide on the backswing, still work to be done on the strike and follow through as still nudging forward.. "think" that my hip rotation has got better, been doing some exercises at home to help this as i did knacker my hip a bit bike racing with a 120mph crash at snetterton..

[video=youtube_share;G9uQjIwoJVg]http://youtu.be/G9uQjIwoJVg[/video]

One thing i will say, although its not right still, damn i am striking the ball well. I would say from 90 balls, 2 were poor and at least 30 were what i would class as perfect, all with a slight draw and long!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 25, 2015)

As they say the proof is in the pudding 
One slight thing to be aware of though.....
Just check where your shaft is pointing at the top.
If it gets too far right, you could end up hitting blocks/big hooks


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Bob, will be aware of it. work still to do! bought some tour sticks though, thats -2 off my handicap already surely?!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Thanks Bob, will be aware of it. work still to do! bought some tour sticks though, thats -2 off my handicap already surely?!
		
Click to expand...

At least, and 50yds on your drive


----------



## Rooter (Feb 25, 2015)

bobmac said:



			At least, and 50yds on your drive 

Click to expand...

they were the go faster white ones, so I will get my GPS out and have a measure, you are probably right though! Must be driving 351 yards now!!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			they were the go faster white ones, so I will get my GPS out and have a measure, you are probably right though!* Must be driving 351 yards now*!! 

Click to expand...

With a 7 iron I hope


----------

